# My ribs show!



## the_general64 (Sep 15, 2006)

i am a real lean guy........good size shoulders........good size chest....okay arms.....okay abs. but you can see my ribs on the side of my chest. are there some excercises i can do to make this not so visible? i drink protein shakes and eat a lot..(i am getting somewhat of a belly from all that damn milk) but can't seem to get my ribs not to show.....help


----------



## Gordo (Sep 15, 2006)

ribs or serratus muscle....you may confusing the two.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 15, 2006)

Serratus muscle is a lot different he'd have to be pretty dumb to not know the difference.

Try working your obliques and your chest, for mass.  That's your best bet.  If you're just eating a lot and not matching your consumption with your workouts you're just gonna get a gut.  What kind of food do you eat?  What kind of protein do you use?

Wider lats may help as well, do you do any pullups or lat pulls?  Try doing back and chest in opposing workouts, pushing and pulling, that should promote more mass right in that area.  Also being lean isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## the_general64 (Sep 15, 2006)

i do wide grip pull ups along with rows. i think it is serratus muscle. it just doesn't look right when i look in the mirror though. i see the bodybuilders have this muscle too but theirs are huge so it doesn't look ribs. but with mine they aren't very large so when i looked in the mirror and saw these striations i immediately thought ribs. i will try to post pics.......


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 15, 2006)

Both my serratus muscle and my ribs show. I don't see that as a bad thing though. My ribs blend in perfectly between the serratus muscle and my abs.


----------

